# Increasing RAM memory - DDR2



## nac (Sep 22, 2013)

For quite sometime my computer is slow. I guess it's due to lot of application I installed. I happened to install OS from scratch few times this year. Every time I install fresh OS, my computer was as fast as when I bought this rig new five years back. 

My current system:
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 1.8 Ghz
Asus P5G MX Motherboard
Transcend 1 GB DDR2 RAM
Windows XP Professional SP3 32 bit

Increasing RAM memory would solve this "slow" issue?

And why the older technology DDR2 costs more than newer DDR3 
Please suggest a compatible 2GB RAM for my system. Cheaper the better.

Any suggestion would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

Your board is archaic. Get *MSI G41 P26*, it has support for DDR3 RAM also. But this option is only suggested if you don't plan to upgrade any soon.

One more thing, XP has got a behaviour of slowing down over time. So switch to 7 as you have asked in other thread.


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your board is archaic. Get *MSI G41 P26*, it has support for DDR3 RAM also. But this option is only suggested if you don't plan to upgrade any soon.


Hmmm... I will think about it.


dashing.sujay said:


> One more thing, XP has got a behaviour of slowing down over time. So switch to 7 as you have asked in other thread.


But still I think I need to increase RAM memory, right? or This 1GB RAM I am using is fine for this upgrade?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope. If you plan to upgrade to Win 7, I suggest you to get 2 GB (32 bit OS) or more (64 bit OS).

Right now, I'm running 5 tabs of Mozilla FFX, 1 VLC, 1 BitTorrent and a few low mem apps and I'm consuming 1.3 GB mem.

1 GB is no way enough for now a days requirements. I suggest u to get a new mobo as mentioned above and install 64 bit OS if you can get your hands on one.

Memory Limits for Windows Releases (Windows)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2013)

and here i am, almost set to revert to Win XP, after using Win 7 32-bit for a few months, and see my laptop struggling on it, with its meagre 2GB max. RAM!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> and here i am, almost set to revert to Win XP, after using Win 7 32-bit for a few months, and see my laptop struggling on it, with its meagre 2GB max. RAM!



Currently I'm working on a senior's laptop. It's an HP, i3 + 2GB RAM + Win 7 UL 64 bit. And the system is running just so fine even after opening 15 tabs in mozilla, that I don't feel the need for upgrade. And it's not been formatted since long. May be your slow HDD is to curse. Just guessing.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

Buddy, you have an i3, probably 2nd or 3rd Gen. OP only has a Pentium Dual Core E2160 1.8 Ghz which is not even a true Core2Duo but probably Core Duo architecture. He needs 2GB + Ram for smooth work.


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you guys... 

So 1GB+2GB is just good enough for 32 bit version. 

Following are the things I run (max) simultaneously.

Excel (contains too many formulas)
PDF reader
Browser (10+)
Instant messaging applications
Few more applications which run with internet

or

Photoshop
Lightroom
Browser (10+ tabs)
Instant messaging applications
PDF reader
Few other applications

Is 3GB enough for 32bit version? If not, I have to think about other options...


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 22, 2013)

nac said:


> Thank you guys...
> 
> So 1GB+2GB is just good enough for 32 bit version.
> 
> ...



Yes,3 gb will suffice for your current needs.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Currently I'm working on a senior's laptop. It's an HP, i3 + 2GB RAM + Win 7 UL 64 bit. And the system is running just so fine even after opening 15 tabs in mozilla, that I don't feel the need for upgrade. And it's not been formatted since long. May be your slow HDD is to curse. Just guessing.



oh yes! didn't occur to me... 
have been getting HDD errors now. have to get the HDD RMAed.
but my laptop's CPU is also archaic...Intel T2050 @ 1.60 GHz....after all, its a 7-yr old laptop now!! 
nevertheless, perhaps, XP would be a little less resources-hogging; or would try the 64-bit OS this time.


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2013)

as mobo supports, better get a 4 gb ddr3 1333 ram from corsair or gskill. ditch the old ddr2 ram and sell it @ ebay or somewhere else.

ur computer is ancient piece of stuff anyways, so with ddr3 u will get chance to reuse it when upgrade them all. 

and yah, value rams from gskill & corsairs are very good they can easyly run overclocked @1600mhz, if u need to use them at this in future., in ur future set


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

^His mobo doesn't supports DDR3.


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2013)

^ o, i clicked ur board link lol. anyways, getting a 2nd hand ram from someone trusted is probably best he can do with his system.

2gb ram is minimum requirement nowadays with all those resource hungry browsers and office applications how that they have become.


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> as mobo supports, better get a 4 gb ddr3 1333 ram from corsair or gskill. ditch the old ddr2 ram and sell it @ ebay or somewhere else.



Actually, I thought about selling this entire setup and buying a better system. But that's not gonna happen in the near future. So the reason for increasing RAM.

May be I can get motherboard now, but that need few other considerations like what kinda set up I need in another 1-2yrs. So much to think just getting a better motherboard.

BTW, do you guys know any site where I can find resale value of my current rig (don't laugh) it's too old  I agree.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2013)

nac said:


> Actually, I thought about selling this entire setup and buying a better system. But that's not gonna happen in the near future. So the reason for increasing RAM.
> 
> May be I can get motherboard now, but that need few other considerations like what kinda set up I need in another 1-2yrs. So much to think just getting a better motherboard.
> 
> .



No considerations as your socket is archaic, and no modern board supports that. 
Also, the mobo change was suggested just due to the fact that it supported ddr3 which are cheap and easier to get. That's it.


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> your socket is archaic




For now it's better to get the RAM. Since the upgrade is not gonna happen in the near future, I keep the thought of buying a new motherboard aside. This is information I see in the RAM chip I am using now. I don't know whether the one I am gonna buy should also be same spec/brand to work better.

*Transcend | 1GB | DDR2 | 800 DIMM | 5-5-5 |*

*Doubts:*
SO-DIMM and DIMM are different?
MHz - higher number is better or lower number is better??? (like 800 and 667mhz)
Latency - again higher number is better or lower number is better??? (5-5-5, 4-4-4, 3-4-5)
Memory clock - higher number is better or lower number is better??? (like 400 and 333mhz)
I am seeing three different numbers in my mobo spec. 1060/800/667 mhz. I don't know what's my RAM compatible mhz. Since I am using 800 RAM, I assume it's 800 (correct me if I am wrong)

Here are some of the online sellers offer... Which one is better for me?



Spoiler



Transcend DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (JM800QLU-2G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com

Transcend DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (JM667QLU-2G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com

Kingston DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (KVR800D2N6/2G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

G.Skill NT DDR2 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) PC RAM (F2-6400CL5S-2GBNT) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

Transcend 2GB DDR2 RAM (JM667QLU-2G) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Transcend 2GB DDR2 RAM (JM800QLU-2G) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Transcend SO 2GB DDR2 RAM (JM667QSU-2G) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Kingston 2GB DDR2 RAM (KVR667D2N5/2G) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

G.SKILL 2GB X 1 DDR2 800MHZ CL5 VALUE RAM FOR DESKTOP: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G 2 GB DDR2 SDRAM 800MHz Single: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Transcend JM800QLU-2G 2 GB DDR2 SDRAM 800MHz Single: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Transcend DDR2-800/PC-6400 PC RAM (JM800QLU-2G) | eBay

Transcend 2 GB DDR2 Desktop RAM: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2013)

Take any 800/667. Will work fine.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2013)

Okie...  I checked about CAS Latency... 800mhz RAM does have a memory clock of 400mhz (kingston 800mz have a memory clock speed of 200mhz) 667mhz RAM does have a memory clock of 333mhz  Since any 800/667 is fine, should I also look at memory clock speed. (I think higher the number, better)  What's the relation between RAM mhz and memory clock speed? I know I am asking too much for an old rig... Probably this is the last thing, I won't be annoying you guys...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

RAM memory timings usually appear as sequences of four numbers separated by dashes, as in 5-5-5-15. This indicates that the CAS, tRCD and tRP values are all equal to five clock cycles, and that the tRAS value is equal to 15 clock cycles. The smaller the numbers that appear in these sequences, the tighter memory timings are said to be. Likewise, larger numbers are said to indicate looser timings. Simply put, lower latency costs more, tighter timings cost more and the combination of the two is the fastest and costs the most where memory is concerned.


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2013)

nac said:


> For quite sometime my computer is slow. I guess it's due to lot of application I installed. I happened to install OS from scratch few times this year. Every time I install fresh OS, my computer was as fast as when I bought this rig new five years back.
> 
> My current system:
> Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 1.8 Ghz
> ...



I would suggest you upgrade motherboard, Processor and ram?


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2013)

Sure Minion, I would do that... Just that it will take a little time. 

Thanks Inci... Now I am clear about CL, memory clock speed...


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2013)

Bought 2GB Transcend DDR2 RAM...

It's faster than before, but not huge difference. I didn't know how to check what kind of RAM I have installed (not as many details I see in flipkart specification), so I downloaded a tool called CPUZ. It says, brand name is KINGSTON.  But I bought transcend. Now I doubt whether this product is original or not.

Flipkart product image is like this... And my old RAM also looks the same...
*img6a.flixcart.com//image/ram/q/m/w/transcend-jm800qlu-2g-400x400-imad42zw4aassqrt.jpeg

The one I bought is like this...
*images.geeksimages.com/imageshare/J/300x300/JM800QLU-2G-unit.jpg

But model number is same


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 10, 2014)

*Upgrade RAM-DDR2 (Problem)*

My Friend's PC has model No. - HCL EZEEBEE MAX 4781 p4 506 
Mother board name P4M800PRO-M 
FSB 1066
AGP8X
ATA133
windows Xp SP3
it was previously installed  256MB of RAM DDR1 . Now he upgraded to 1Gb DDR2 RAM ( in DDR2 Slot, DDR1 removed from system ). but problem is system properties  show 512MB of RAM . when search in internet(*ECS- Website* ), it supported 2Gb Memory . what's the problem , need help ???
thank you.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

^^ Create a new thread instead of reviving old ones.


----------

